# golden retriever looks like a yellow lab?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I can't see the picture. Maybe try to link it again?


----------



## ken62310 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just uploaded it again. thanks


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is Max at 11 weeks. Signature picture shows him now. Give your boy a chance to grow. Marley's ears look Golden Retriever to me.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

Thats a golden. and a good looking one too.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

My Axel at 9 weeks








My Axel almost 10 weeks old tomorrow


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I cannot tell you how often this subject comes up! I have vowed to collect these threads in one place, but have lacked the discipline to do it. It would probably be very reassuring to owners of young Goldens to see how frequently their dogs look like yellow Labs. 

As the owner a late Golden and a late yellow Lab, I can tell you that a yellow Lab is no less desirable than a Golden. It would be disconcerting to_* buy*_ a Golden and see it grow up to become a Lab, however! One might wonder who switched the babies at the hospital!

Link...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/335786-mistaken-lab.html
Link...http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retrievers-main-discussion/315721-oh-mixed-breed-dog.html

NewfieMom


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Did you get to see the sire and dam when you went to pick him up? I agree that he looks sort of lab-ish - at least to me.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

He's adorable. I think he's just a shortish haired Golden who will blossom a bit later than most and we see that happen to a lot on the forum. My Manny was like a woolly lamb yet I see some that have almost lab like coats who then go on to grow normal golden coats later. To me his ears and eyes are especially that of a golden, a goldens eyes are different to a labs and their ears have longer fur like yours. 
Cute boy, enjoy, they grow so fast!


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Your puppy does not have Lab ears. Take a look at how much smaller and higher my Lab's ears were. Your puppy has Golden ears.

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's really adorable.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Just yesterday someone saw a pic of Chloe and said she was a beautiful yellow lab. They look quite a bit alike before a golden matures and gets their coat.


----------



## Charlotte'smom (May 22, 2014)

He looks like an adorable golden to me! Enjoy your new puppy.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Daisy started looking like a lab for a few months too. Its called the award stage.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I had a picture of my next door neighbor's golden pup that they adopted from us a few months ago. She's about 5 months old and has the shortest coat I have ever seen. She's all golden though, just hasn't gotten her "real" coat yet.


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

You just never know that young. Casper was a very fuzzy puppy, but he doesn't have en especially long or thick coat. I am good with it. He has enough hair that there's no question he's a golden, but not so much that it's a bunch of work to take care of.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

These first three photo's are of my girl Chloe at 10-12 weeks of age when she belonged to her first family - she was not very fuzzy or furry. She is will be 2 yrs old at the end of July and has yet to grow a thick, long coat. Her fur type isn't like that of my other two. It's finer and quite short despite longer fur that runs down her spine. She's got a fair amount of rear feathering. She may or may not get the thick long fur that that my others have. The photo of two dogs show my dog Remy on the left and you can definitely see the difference (Chloe is the standing dog on the right). I get asked all the time if she is in fact a golden retriever (yes, she is).

Remember, each dog is different and the fur may take a while to come in. Either way, your pup is adorable. I do believe she is a golden.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

80% of people who approach me say "Oh, what a cute lab!" :doh:
Their coats will grow eventually and it'll be very special!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

The lab is the Maine state dog...I heard lab from 99% of the people Griffey has met. I just smiled and didn't bother to correct them. Hey, I like labs, too.

But now that his coat is coming in, people say, "oh, is he a lab?" Progress!


----------



## ken62310 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks everyone!


----------

